# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Konfigurimi i modemit të Albtelekom ZTE ZXDSL831 Series?

## sidi1

si te konfiguroj kete modem kam 
- switch 24 porta
- 2 karta rjeti
- windows xp professional 
- te shpendaj internet ne 10 pc
- modemin ZTE ZXDSL831 series te albtelekomit
- lidheje inteneti asl pro 1024/128

----------


## DIP

Kete modem kam dhe une dhe PC e tjere kane internet bashke me Serverin por tek Serveri ikonen e Lan ma nxjerr me kryq. Dmth nuk njohin njeri tjetrin. Lidhja e internetit eshte ADSL dhe instalova dhe CD e ADSL. Ka ndonje per ndihme?

----------


## lediohasa

edhe une kam nje problem te tille.E kam lidh serverin me kete modem dhe eshte ok por kur lidh pc e tjere nepermjet portave te tjera te ketij modemi ata  nuk lidhen me internet.

Kush e ka idene si se konfigurohet ky lloj modemi te na pergjigjet. Ciao

----------


## francovice

> edhe une kam nje problem te tille.E kam lidh serverin me kete modem dhe eshte ok por kur lidh pc e tjere nepermjet portave te tjera te ketij modemi ata  nuk lidhen me internet.
> 
> Kush e ka idene si se konfigurohet ky lloj modemi te na pergjigjet. Ciao


Qe kompjuterat e tjere te kene internet duhet configuruar Protokolli manualisht.
Bejeni ket konfigurim dhe do te keni internet ne te gjithe pc-te.

----------


## [Perla]

Ata te Albtelekomit sikur vinin ta instalonin vete ?!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Ata te Albtelekomit sikur vinin ta instalonin vete ?!


Rreklama blen mallin.LoL...

----------


## The Pathfinder

Hyr ne interface-in e Modemit psh. 192.168.1.1 dhe aty fut IP qe te kane caktuar tek IP Address  dhe DNS,
ENABLE NAT...

----------


## eno84

*Pike se pari duhet te caktosh IP manuale per cdo kompjuter, dhe me pas te caktivizosh dhcp automatike ne menune e modemit. gjithashtu ne cdo PC do te te duhet te fusesh IP psh 192.168.1.2 e me rradhe e me pas ne ate DNS server adress IP qe te eshte dhene nga albtelekom.*

----------


## sidi1

koto jane te lidhura ne rjet

----------


## Peniel

> si te konfiguroj kete modem kam 
> - switch 24 porta
> - 2 karta rjeti
> - windows xp professional 
> - te shpendaj internet ne 10 pc
> - modemin ZTE ZXDSL831 series te albtelekomit
> - lidheje inteneti asl pro 1024/128



Po kur nuk ia keni idenë pse shkoni dhe i bleni?


E mira do ishte nëse ti ke 10 kompjutera për të lidhur, shko e bli ndonjë modem router të saktë. Me atë kinezin që ke nuk ia vlen. Si gjithmonë i liri nuk është edhe më i miri. Mund të blesh Speedtouch, Zyxel ose Linksys. Mundohu të gjesh ndonjë që nuk transmeton wireless.

Kur të blesh ndonjë të saktë atëhere ia vlen të bësh edhe konfigurimin dhe të kesh Internet të qëndrueshëm.


Kalofsh mirë.

----------


## The Hunter

Pike se pari bashkohem me parafolesin, ai lloj modemi qe perdor albtelecom nuk eshte per ate pune, kot nuk thone qe i lire esht plendsi, gjithsesi ai prape mund te funksionoje po sdo kete stabilitet.  Thjesht futu ne modem me ip e tij 192..168.1.1 bej configurimin e modemit, dth eshte nje proces shume i shkurter  ( quick setup, vendosen vpi dhe vci perktasisht 8-35 dhe pppoe, username dhe paswordi qe te jep telekomi dhe aktivozohet NAT dhe duhet te te beje pune.  TE pakten mua me ka dhene rezultat, dhe kam internet ne cdo pc.  (kam lidh diku te 18 - 20 pc)
por qe te kesh sabilitet shiko ndonje modem te dlink ose linksys

Kalofshi mire



> Po kur nuk ia keni idenë pse shkoni dhe i bleni?
> 
> 
> 
> E mira do ishte nëse ti ke 10 kompjutera për të lidhur, shko e bli ndonjë modem router të saktë. Me atë kinezin që ke nuk ia vlen. Si gjithmonë i liri nuk është edhe më i miri. Mund të blesh Speedtouch, Zyxel ose Linksys. Mundohu të gjesh ndonjë që nuk transmeton wireless.
> 
> Kur të blesh ndonjë të saktë atëhere ia vlen të bësh edhe konfigurimin dhe të kesh Internet të qëndrueshëm.
> 
> 
> Kalofsh mirë.

----------


## genxi

se di ne ka akoma problem njeri me kete gje por ekziston menyra e shperndarjes se rjetit me 2 karta rrjeti... mua ma ben me mac adres dhe me ip  per te mos lidhur me shume se 1 pc....por thjesht e ben   share karten e rjetit qe mer dhe mund te lidhesh kompiutera sa te duash..

----------


## Njuton

Konfigurimi i modemit ADSL në mënyrën bridge.
Pasi bën lidhjen fizike të modemit në kompjuter kryej veprimet për kartën e rrjetit që të marrë adresë automatike.
Klik tek *Start*, *Control Panel*, *Network and Internet Connections*, *Network Connections*, *Local Area Connection*(klik me butonin e djathtë, zgjidh Properties), tek lista me emërtimin _This connection uses the following items_: klik _Intenet Protokoll (TCP/IP)_, klik *Properties*, në dritaren me titull *Internet Protokoll (TCP/IP) Properties* klik tek *Obtain an IP address automatically* dhe *Obtain DNS server address automatically*, OK, OK.
Konfigurimi i modemit në mënyrën Bridge.
Hap programin *Internet Explorer* dhe në shiritin e adresës shkuaj http://192.168.1.1, User name: admin, Password: admin, klik OK.Në menunë sipër klik tek *Quick Start*, më pas në anën e majtë klik tek *Quick Setup*.Tek *VPI* vendos 8, dhe *VCI* 35, klik *Next*.Në listën që shfaqen klik tek rrethi me emërtimin *Bridging*, klik *Next*.Në hapin tjetër klik *Next*, dhe në fund klik tek *Apply*. Pas 2 minutash modemi do të rindizet me konfigurimin e ri.
Lidhja Broadband PPPoE me modem ADSL në sistemin operativ Windows: 
Hap *Internet Explorer*Klik tek *Tools*, *Internet Options*Klik tek skeda *Connections*Më pas klik tek butoni *Setup*, *Next**Connect to the Internet*, *Next**Setup my connection manually*, *Next** Connect using a broadband connection that requires a username and password*, *Next*ISP Name: Albtelekom, NextKutite Username, Password dhe Confirm Password leri bosh, NextZgjidh *Add a shortcut to this connection to my desktop*, Finish. Për të kryer procedurën e lidhjes jep dopjo klik në ikonën me emrin *Albtelekom* në desktop e më pas klik tek Connect.

----------


## The Pathfinder

Zgjidh me mire Bridge!

----------


## Njuton

Eshte pak e cuditshme se si Modemi ADSL ZTE me nje porte Ethernet nuk punon ne menyren Router.

----------

